# Network Too Complex For Gentoo? [SOLVED]

## Eternally777

First off, you're dealing with a fragile n00b to Gentoo AND Linux.  I'm still in the installation phase of Gentoo, trying to set up my network.  Allow me to try to describe my network set-up as best as possible:

I have a Westell DSL Wireless-G modem/router (192.168.1.1), that broadcasts my broadband connection to my room.  In my room, I have a D-Link DWL-G730AP (192.168.1.30) set up to recieve the signal.  For those of you who aren't familiar with this product, the G730AP can operate in three modes: "router," "client," and "access point."  I currently have it set in "client" mode.  This product only has one ethernet port on the back of it, so I can't connect more than one computer directly to it at a time.  So, I have this wireless "client" plugged in to a Netgear GS605 Gigabit Ethernet Switch.  To this switch I also have connected my laptop (192.168.1.45) and my desktop (192.168.1.40) computers.  My desktop, running Windows XP Professional, can connect just fine to the internet.  In fact, I'm using it to type this post.  This is my ipconfig for my Windows Desktop:

```

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Description. . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR FA310TX Fast Ethernet Adapter (NGRPCI) #2

Physical Address . . . . . . . . : 00-02-E3-07-B7-6E

Dhcp Enabled . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.40

Subnet Mask. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

IP Address . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::202:e3ff:fe07:b76e%4

Default Gateway. . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

DNS Servers. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

```

I'm trying to install Gentoo 2005.1 onto my Acer Ferrari 4005WMLi laptop.  As far as I can tell, the Broadcom NetLink BCM5789 PCI-X Gigabit Ethernet adapter was successfully detected, as "tg3" shows up when I run "lsmod."  I've been following the 2005.1 install guide step-by-step through the network setup process.  Unfortunately, "net-setup" doesn't appear to do anything.  All it does is asks if my network is wired or wireless and then takes me back to the prompt.  I manually configured the IP Address, Broadcast Address, Subnet, Name Server, and Gateway as per the instructions.  Here's how I have it:

```
livecd root # ifconfig eth0

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:A1:CD:0D

          inet addr:192.168.1.45  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

```

```
livecd root # netstat -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination   Gateway        Genmask          Flags  MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.0.1   *              255.255.255.0    U        0 0          0 eth0

loopback      livecd.gentoo  255.0.0.0        UG       0 0          0 lo

default       192.168.1.1    0.0.0.0          UG       0 0          0 eth0

```

I can successfully ping the D-Link Adapter, 192.168.1.30, with this configuration.  I cannot ping my router or anything on the internet, using IP addresses or domain names.  This is what I get when I try to ping my router or a website:

```
livecd root # ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.45 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.45 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.45 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.45 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.45 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.45 icmp_seq=8 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

10 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 9001ms

, pipe 3

```

So, any ideas?  Is there anything I forgot to mention?  I'm in school for Network Administration, so I'm interested in learning this stuff.  Thank you for your time.

** EDIT:  I CAN ping websites when I connect my laptop directly to the wireless client adapter, so I only experience problems when I connect to the switch. **Last edited by Eternally777 on Tue Aug 23, 2005 2:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Taladar

You can try adding a route to 192.168.1.1 via 192.168.1.30 though it would probably be better if these two physical segments (the one with the hub and the wireless one) would have to distinct subnets if the device between the two supports this.

----------

## Eternally777

 *Taladar wrote:*   

> You can try adding a route to 192.168.1.1 via 192.168.1.30

 

How would I go about doing this?

----------

## widan

Something like this maybe:

```
route add -host 192.168.1.1 gw 192.168.1.30
```

----------

## Eternally777

```
route add -host 192.168.1.1 gw 192.168.1.30
```

Hmm.. nope, that didn't work either.

----------

## Eternally777

bump

----------

## Eternally777

bumpity-bump

----------

## m_sqrd

Did you boot this from DHCP

the route make no sence

livecd root # netstat -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination   Gateway        Genmask          Flags  MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.0.1   *              255.255.255.0    U        0 0          0 eth0

loopback      livecd.gentoo  255.0.0.0        UG       0 0          0 lo

default       192.168.1.1    0.0.0.0          UG       0 0          0 eth0 

would make more sence.

Destination   Gateway        Genmask          Flags  MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.1.0   *              255.255.255.0    U        0 0          0 eth0

loopback      livecd.gentoo  255.0.0.0        UG       0 0          0 lo

default       192.168.1.1    0.0.0.0          UG       0 0          0 eth0

----------

## Eternally777

 *Quote:*   

> Did you boot this from DHCP
> 
> the route make no sence 

 

I guess, like I said I just did as the manual said.  It could've said: "Do chicken dance while trying to resolve DNS" and I would've.  That destination was already there before I configured anything.

----------

## Eternally777

bump

----------

## Toniee

Hi,

I'm from the SuSELinuxSupport forums, I spoke to you on IRC, you might want to come back, an idle user found your problem.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> daPhoenix: The guy who was just here had an incorrect local route.
> 
> Toniee: lol
> 
> daPhoenix: Or rather, had a default route that was pointing to the wrong c class.

 

Toniee

----------

## Eternally777

bump

----------

## m_sqrd

try 

route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0

----------

## Eternally777

 *m_sqrd wrote:*   

> try 
> 
> route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0

 

That worked!  You're a genius!  Thank you!

** EDIT: Wait a second, that might not be the solution.  Before I posted that, I had changed my network layout physically.  When I wrote that, I forgot that my layout had changed, as I was sleep-deprived at the time.  Sorry for the confusion. **

----------

## arabis

I have a Acer Ferrari 4002. I had the same problem to get network working to install Gentoo.

All I have to do to solve this problem is:

```
# dhcpcd eth0
```

----------

